# Who wants to be my friend?



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

I have this on-again, off-again relationship with Facebook. I have cleaned out my friends list several times out of sheer annoyance. It seems that my problem is, I am easily annoyed by those closest to me.  Now that I have deleted everyone I possibly can without angering close family and friends...I need someone cool to drown out the few who still annoy me with their never ending posts. Heather, Robin and Zach from the forum here keep me entertained just enough to not want to give it up permanently.

I love reading about orchids, interesting news articles and seeing pics of pets. What I don't like is reading political opinions, constant prayers and a never ending stream of gibberish like "Jujubeans loves, loves, LOVES that color on you Bluebear!" Sick.

So if you have a Facebook account, and you don't rail against the gubberment, send out hourly prayer requests and can resist the urge to sweet talk your lady or guy, please friend me. In return, I offer you near silence, except for the occasional snide comment about those pictures of you in your pajamas.

Here is a link to my page... http://www.facebook.com/JohnMcGarity


----------



## Wendelin (May 27, 2011)

Sounds good John but I guess I'd be even more silent than you!


----------



## Candace (May 27, 2011)

I'm pretty fed up with all the Farmville chatter, that I can almost puke.


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Sounds good John but I guess I'd be even more silent than you!



I can handle the silent types.


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

Candace said:


> I'm pretty fed up with all the Farmville chatter, that I can almost puke.



You should turn Farmville off. I did it a long time ago.


----------



## Candace (May 27, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> You should turn Farmville off. I did it a long time ago.



I did but it doesn't stop the chit-chat about it from my dear relatives. Ack.


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

Candace said:


> I did but it doesn't stop the chit-chat about it from my dear relatives. Ack.



Ooo, that sucks.


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

I have my first new friend...from Italy! I am cooler by association! My relatives are going to be amazed by my newly acquired international mystique. :rollhappy:


----------



## paphjoint (May 27, 2011)

Facebook will probably get an IPO and go Public 2011/12, then we will all get charged a buck per account:rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2011)

I'm taking up the challenge.  Added


----------



## Wendelin (May 27, 2011)

O.K. now, let's be silent together  added !


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

Awesome! I love everybody's orchid pics.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2011)

I get on my acct once every two or three months. It bores me. To me it's a big waste of time. the wife is on two, three or more times a day:crazy:


----------



## Shiva (May 27, 2011)

No facebook! No cyber friend! This forum is the place I want to be.


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> I have my first new friend...from Italy! I am cooler by association! My relatives are going to be amazed by my newly acquired international mystique. :rollhappy:



LOL!
This is all well and good John, but I woke up this morning only to be greeted with what Paula Deen did to you last night. Did I really need to hear that? Practice what you preach, dear. oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No facebook! No cyber friend! This forum is the place I want to be.



Amen! I don't do facebook either; no disrespect to those of you who indulge...


----------



## Ernie (May 27, 2011)

I hate Facebook for the same reasons, John. One of my friends actually once posted "I'm refereeing a peewee hockey game right now"- well, that's great... PAY ATTENTION TO THE FREAKIN' GAME! I visit maybe monthly to see what's up with my nieces and nephews, and rarely post or write on walls or whatever they call it. So I think we'll be great friends there.


----------



## Hera (May 27, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No facebook! No cyber friend! This forum is the place I want to be.



Ditto!!!

I'm practicing restraint by not joining. I like my privacy. 

That being said, I tune in here several times a day.


----------



## mormodes (May 27, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> I'm practicing restraint by not joining. I like my privacy.
> 
> That being said, I tune in here several times a day.



Ditto!


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

Heather said:


> LOL!
> This is all well and good John, but I woke up this morning only to be greeted with what Paula Deen did to you last night. Did I really need to hear that? Practice what you preach, dear. oke:



I had a stomach ache from the two sticks of butter and all the cream cheese my brother used when he cooked my wife and I dinner last night. It's not like I was asking for prayers to heal my tummy ache.


----------



## valenzino (May 27, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> I had a stomach ache from the two sticks of butter and all the cream cheese my brother used when he cooked my wife ...



What..?your brother coocked your wife?!!! :rollhappy: oke:

Appart from jokes,I find facebook,as all social network a good "agenda" and way to find good contacts around the world...all other uses are waste of time somehow...maybe sometimes to send a fast message or get organized to do something if have no money in my HP :rollhappy: 

After your post I am adding many new ST member to my list!
I'm the "first Italian contact".


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

By all means, if anyone else wants to post a link to their facebook account we can all add each other.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> I had a stomach ache from the two sticks of butter and all the cream cheese my brother used when he cooked my wife and I dinner last night. It's not like I was asking for prayers to heal my tummy ache.



Ah....OK...

There are both very good physicians who may be able to help you with your dietary choices and a wide range of spiritual leaders that might also pitch in with petitioning your selected deity with prayer.

I wish you the best on both. oke:


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

Allright, I'll post mine. I'm bored and I actually like FB. Sort of, although lately I get all sorts of updates on the high school interns I manage and they are not exactly the type of things I want to read about. I recently hid my step-daughter's posts because I could no longer handle reading the terrible spelling and grammar. It gives me heartburn when wondering what sort of school or potential employer might see it. 

http://www.facebook.com/hmgaillot


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

Here's our forum page too - it kind of sucks. I haven't figured out how to actually add threads from here to it, nor am I sure it is an ok thing to do!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/SlipperTalkcom/225228447451


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 28, 2011)

Like many here, I don't use facebook much, except to keep track of the nephews and nieces. I do plan on posting more pictures there, but so far haven't made the time. My cousin and a few others often post, sometimes pretty interesting threads, sometimes humor or sarcasm, but nothing too mushy. Of course I blocked Farmville and Mafia Wars. Don't need to know everyone's scores. 

So John & Heather, I sent you friend requests


----------



## L I Jane (May 28, 2011)

Thank God there are others who hate Facebook--I thought it was just me! I like email better so I thought it was just my age & I was living in the dark ages!! I seldom if ever go on it anymore.


----------



## Lanmark (May 28, 2011)

I've avoided facebook like The Plague. I first joined when it was just starting to get noticed. The woodwork took notice and sent people I'd spent decades avoiding. :rollhappy: Sooo...I deleted my account, or so I thought. Getting rid of my facebook account turned out to be a little more difficult than I had anticipated. When I finally succeeded in obliterating all traces of it, my sigh of relief could have been mistaken for the winds of Krakatoa.

Now the clamor has begun for me to join again, mostly from the nieces and nephews but from dear friends and acquaintances as well. I, too, hate the religious slush and prayers, the nonsensical gibberish, and the flagrant blathering of political ideologies not identical to my own. :evil: Recently I've made the decision to keep my trap shut for the most part (although you'd never know it by evidence of this post), especially when it comes to matters of religion and politics. I'll join facebook and be a silent orchidist friend just as soon as I've perfected my practice of selective reticence.


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2011)

You know, you can click the "x" next to offensive posts and choose "hide all post from annoying religious tea-party relative/friend" and no longer have to view them, right? I've had to do that a lot. It's a good way to get rid of them without offending them.


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No facebook! No cyber friend! This forum is the place I want to be.



Agreed...110%!


----------



## Sirius (May 28, 2011)

Heather said:


> You know, you can click the "x" next to offensive posts and choose "hide all post from annoying religious tea-party relative/friend" and no longer have to view them, right? I've had to do that a lot. It's a good way to get rid of them without offending them.



I just downright deleted all of my distant relatives and friends I will probably never see again. Made no sense to keep them on the list. 

The people on my list now are the people I truly care about hearing from. I want to see their photos and hear what's going on with them. Unfortunately, a few well meaning individuals are on a kick of posting political and religious posts at a frequency that would rival the pace of a talkative meth addict. I can't delete them or I miss out on the real news, and I can't just ask them to tone it down, cause of free speech and all that. 

I consider my problem solved. This morning I logged in and the usual posts on my page were drowned out with pictures of glorious orchids and related tidbits of info. Best Facebook session in a long time.


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No facebook! No cyber friend! This forum is the place I want to be.



I met quite some very nice people through / on / in ? the net, and all of you !!!! I am happy with that, and do not need facebook or sim.!!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2011)

I don't face book, but my wife does. It's our primary way to keep up with the boys (especially when they are overseas). I once used my wife's account to look up an old buddy from High School, who had moved to Hawaii many years ago, but once I contacted him we switched to regular email for correspondence.

It's kind of funny but a friend of mine calls it "Sit on My Face Book" for all the reasons we've covered.

This site keeps me way too busy for regular social networking.


----------



## etex (May 28, 2011)

Today was a busy friending day on facebook for orchid folks.

Anyone know what lindas trias plantas means?


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2011)

etex said:


> Today was a busy friending day on facebook for orchid folks.
> 
> Anyone know what lindas trias plantas means?




Linda's three plants???

There is an orchid genera called Trias, which has roughly triangular flowers.


----------



## etex (May 28, 2011)

My bad, it was 'lindas tuas plantas'.


----------



## Lanmark (May 29, 2011)

Rick said:


> It's kind of funny but a friend of mine calls it "Sit on My Face Book" for all the reasons we've covered.


:rollhappy: Ha, love it!


----------

